# Mini frame/large frame transition deep box modification part



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here it is with 7 frames:


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Looks like a good idea to me - for us part time queen makers anyway. You could also hang the adapter over the side with a U shaped sheet metal bracket. It wouldn't be as secure, but it could be installed and removed without a screwdriver. Once it was propolized a bit it would probably be secure enough.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Problem with that is the space between the two sets of mini frames would be about 1 1/4"+ with no divider..I figured it would be filled with burr comb and messy. Even the angled cut may not be a good idea. We'll see if they turn it into a party spot.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Lauri said:


> Problem with that is the space between the two sets of mini frames would be about 1 1/4"+ with no divider..I figured it would be filled with burr comb and messy. Even the angled cut may not be a good idea. We'll see if they turn it into a party spot.


I don't really see why you can't push the frames toward the middle to correct the bee space between them. the angle cut area is almost sure to be filled with burr comb, but if you made it rectangular you would eliminate that problem.

You may mis-understand what I meant though. I was suggesting that you hang the part you have made from the side using a U shaped (actually more J shaped) piece of sheet metal instead of screwing it to the box.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Yes, I did mis-understand. Gotcha!
I just took the photo with the frames tight together to show how much space you had with this many brand new frames. Yes, I will be pushing together in the middle when in use, until they are drawn out. Leave the space on the outside if the is any extra. They will draw burr comb along side the feeder too, but that's what you get with these feeders.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a photo of the follower board. Skinny, out of perforated masonite and screen. ( you must have a divider on your bottom board or a flat surface to continue the division on the bottom) You would be confining the mini frames for a few days, but if you are moving them within your yard, you would need to do that anyway to avoid the foragers returning to the mating nuc.
Just make sure you have good ventilation when confining.










Lots of ways to use this box. You could just use the mini sections for your mating nucs and the other large section for a regular queenright nuc. Three queens, Just make three entrances. If I have time I'll make one tomorrow and post a pic.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

More photos.Remember, this is the prototype.. few small changes are likley.
Bottom view:









Bottom view with follower board:










Top view:









Here on the bottom view, you can see the mini frames are confined-you can use any bottom board without modification. 
Just remove the follower board after a few days of introduction.


----------

